# No /dev/dvd and /dev/cdrom symlink

## Geralt

Hi,

I don't have a /dev/dvd and /dev/cdrom symlink by default. Only /dev/dvd1 and /dev/cdrom1 which both point to /dev/sg0 (my dvd drive).

Is this normal behaviour? If I provide these symlinks with ln will they be there after a reboot?

Some applications rely on these symlinks, that's why I'm asking.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Geralt,

Have a look in 

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
```

I suspect that you have changed your cdrom from /dev/hd.. to /dev/sr0 and uden thinks you have added another device.

Edit the file so it creates the links properly.  I need to do that too

----------

## Geralt

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Geralt,
> 
> Have a look in 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,

yeah it looked that way, the dvd, cdrom, etc. entries were all specified to the same device only there was ide in the name instead of scsi.

----------

